# Multi-Tip Stump Grinder Teeth & Wheels



## Plyscamp (Jan 20, 2005)

Has anybody out there tried the Multi-Tip Stump Grinder Cutter Teeth & Wheel system? I understand it has been used in Europe for about ten years. One of my Vendors is looking at producing this system under license here in the USA.
I will be testing one of these wheels and cutting teeth shortly in my Vermeer 252. I like the approach as each cutting tooth has 4 carbides and only requires one bolt to change each tooth set. There are six tooth sets per wheel. Supposedly you can change out all the teeth in about six minutes. There are no pockets holding the teeth to the wheel. Looks interesting I will post more after I run the system.
If someone out there has run this package please post and give me the pros & cons.

Web site is www.multi-tip.com


----------



## Stumper (Jan 20, 2005)

Velly intelesting!


----------



## transporter (Jan 24, 2005)

this system has been making waves over here in the uk but the jury seems to still be out on whether it will overtake the conventional system, i know a couple of guys who have two machines and had it fitted to one of them and then ran them side by side and they have said they will not convert the second machine as they have doubts over the longterm performance of the system, they are starting to see wear in the tooth mounting slot after a few months and one of them has reported a slight increase in vibration through the machine. one was a carlton and the other was a vermeer as you have


----------



## alanarbor (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm into the greenteeth myself. They cut like nobody's business!

http://www.greenteeth.com


----------



## Lumberjack (Jan 24, 2005)

We have been using Rayco cutters on our grinders for going on 7 years. We might get a set of green teeth after we run out of teeth to retip. Currently we can retip them 2 times normally, sometimes 3. I think it cost us about $1.25 to retip the teeth, making it very money smart.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Jan 24, 2005)

i personaly know the guy who own's the company ,imo forget it ,the product is poorly made just like the tracked chippers he made..he's even started makeing stump grinders with a 5 sided cutter wheel lol ,imo stay well clear ,rumour has it every tracked 6'' chipper he made contained differant parts no 2 were ever the same


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Jan 24, 2005)

Plyscamp said:


> Has anybody out there tried the Multi-Tip Stump Grinder Cutter Teeth & Wheel system? I understand it has been used in Europe for about ten years. One of my Vendors is looking at producing this system under license here in the USA.
> I will be testing one of these wheels and cutting teeth shortly in my Vermeer 252.
> 
> you do what you want buddy ,but i wouldnt waste my money on this cr*p, iv'e seen the product ,ive heard the reports about the product,i know the manufacture ,the guy maks stuff for makeing's sake..ive heard the teeth bust up bearing's and shafts,and no way have these teeth been avalable for 10 years in europe..i hope your vender if he does go into manufacturing this product has good insurance he'll need it


----------



## Berniestumper (Jan 24, 2005)

I've tried the half inch tooth and pocket from boarder city, vermeer teeth and pockets and one half by one inch shank and pockets on my wheel from boarder city. What i use now is the Rayco cutting tooth. This is the best cutter i've ran so far. I do this along with pocket and tooth protection. Works great, i went through about 20 teeth last year, just kept resharping untill there was nothing left of the carbide. I also used one set for the wheel, of tooth and pocket protectors. I will give you a look at the patent for the tooth and pocket protectors.
http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-...0&s1=5996657.WKU.&OS=PN/5996657&RS=PN/5996657

As far as multi tooth arangements, what happens when the carbide or tooth is broke off just one segment?


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Jan 25, 2005)

Bernie do you have any pic's


----------



## Berniestumper (Jan 25, 2005)

Never tried to send a picture before, let alone get it in the pc to send. I will try to send you one to start with.
cutting wheel.jpg


----------



## Berniestumper (Jan 25, 2005)

Will that didn't i will try again, LOL!


----------



## Xtra (Jan 25, 2005)

I met the company at the ISA show in Pittsburgh this summer.
I wasn't too impressed with the company reps (owner?) or the product.

You would need to buy and mount a new cutter wheel and probably new bearing, since they have a habit of "welding" themselves to the shaft (a major hassle and expense, I just had to replace the wheel shaft on my Carlton 4400-4 the bearings were almost $200 each).


----------



## Berniestumper (Jan 28, 2005)

ROLLACOSTA said:


> Bernie do you have any pic's




I just started putting together a web site today, should be one picture in it so far. This is a picture of my cutting wheel on my 630 Vermeer. It has the CEI 800 series pockets on it with boarder city 1 inch shank teeth. The wheel is drilled to handle Rayco and Vermeer and 1/2 inch cutters also. Right now i'm running Rayco cutters along with the protectors. Rayco cutters works the best so far. I've never lost a carbide or broke a tooth in rock with Rayco.
http://www.stumpcuttingwheels.com/pages/1/index.htm


----------



## Berniestumper (Jan 28, 2005)

Hey Bernie,
That wheel is a sight. A Vermeer 630 doesn't have enough power to break a tooth anyway 

Dan



You are right there, that's why it's got a 65 hp Wisconsin pulling it. LOL!


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Jan 29, 2005)

thank's for the pic's Bernie ,but imo if there was going to be a better tooth set-up out there ,than there already is on standerd stumpers CARLTON,RAYCO ,OR VERMEER would have invented it after all they are the worlds leading designers of stump cutters and stump cutting teeth............................................................................................................................one quick question do you guy's sharpen your own teeth or send them away??? i have just sharpened 200 vermmer teeth..with a green wheel out side ,i wore a resporator jeez the dust..


----------



## Berniestumper (Jan 29, 2005)

.............................one quick question do you guy's sharpen your own teeth or send them away??? i have just sharpened 200 vermmer teeth..with a green wheel out side ,i wore a resporator jeez the dust

Yes i sharpen my own teeth, i used to sharpen then with a bench grinder. But not for the last 8 or 10 years. What i do now is sharpen them on the cutting wheel. I took hand held circular saw and took the blade off it and mounted a 1 inch by 6 inch green wheel in it's place. Now mind you this isn't the safest way to sharpen a wheel LOL! But it gets the job done in one heck of a hurry. A lot of these circular saws run about 3 hp so i have to feather the trigger untill i get the green wheel up to speed. It takes me less than 5 minutes to sharpen the wheel.


----------



## Berniestumper (Feb 2, 2005)

ROLLACOSTA said:


> thank's for the pic's Bernie ,but imo if there was going to be a better tooth set-up out there ,than there already is on standerd stumpers CARLTON,RAYCO ,OR VERMEER would have invented it after all they are the worlds leading designers of stump cutters and stump cutting teeth.................................................................................................
> 
> Don't be too sure about that, i think i have a much better cutting wheel that i run on my machine than what's curently out there now. What's going on now is the major manufactures are setting up the cutting pattern to clear rocks with a cutter. That doesn't work very well, you just end up with more dulled cutters to drag through the stump. It takes much more horsepower to run that type of cutting wheel. What i've done is put rock jammers on the wheel out of the cutting stream, in place of the extra cutters. Now if my lead cutters are dulled they still cut pretty good any way because they are taking a bigger bite. The less cutters on the wheel the faster it cuts.
> 
> Got more pictures for you. http://www.stumpcuttingwheels.com/pages/1/index.htm


----------



## Plyscamp (Feb 12, 2005)

Well I have been running the Multi Tip for about a month on the 252. There is a few downsides to the system but overall I like it. My only business is stump grinding and I sub contract for about 20 Tree companies in the San Diego Market. We put about 500 hours a year on the 252, and do not have hour meters on my 2 Alpine Magums so not sure on there hours.

Postives are: the Multi Tip System Very aggresive and probably 30% faster than the Vermeer System, the side cutters make it much easier to make preliminary cutts on very tall stumps and the teeth are much easier to change. The way the teeth are staggered on the wheel most of the time you only need to change the 2 primary teeth.
In softer woods such as Ash, Pepper and Sycamore we are pulling chips that are six to eight inches long and a 1/2" square.

Negatives are: Bolts are soft and unprotected we grind in a lot of rock and will be switching to grade eight bolts. Carbide is to hard to run in this much rock, I have had a few shatter, and bent one tooth. The system is probably to aggresive for a novice user as it tends to pull itself into the stump and will stall the engine if you do not finess it.

I am working with my supplier to incorperate a few changes that should reduce most of the negatives I.E. softer carbide protected bolts Etc. may even build aggressive and not so aggresive wheels.

Gordy


----------



## Plyscamp (Feb 13, 2005)

I have a long history (35 years) of equipment development and sales in the Turf and Tree Industry and have worked with this vendor for about 9 years. Many changes he has incorperated in his current line of products have been developed or tested within my business. I have no vested intrest in this product line and have paid for the teeth I have used and the cutting wheel is on loan. If I decide to keep the system I will buy the wheel. I hope this answers your question.

Gordy


----------



## Plyscamp (Feb 14, 2005)

It may be considered a finished product by the manufacturer in England. I personally feel the system has good possibilities but will require a few changes. Unless these changes are made I will not buy the system. The gentleman who I am testing this for feels the same way.

I tend to be a positive person but have tried to point out the good and the bad of the product. As I stated in and earlier post if you grind in alot of rock like I do the system in it's current state is not very desirable. The carbide is to brittle and the teeth bolts get beat on hard. These items are and easy fix.

This all has been documented and forwarded to the potential vendor and he is working on resolving these issues prior to signing Liscence agreements. If the issues can not be resolved then the system can stay in England. No one wins when inferior products enter the market place.

Buy the way I have not thanked the people who posted info on thier knowledge of the system. All of this info has benn forwarded as well. THANK YOU

Gordy


----------



## John D Halliday (Feb 25, 2005)

*Multi Tip wheels*

Plyscamp

I have been using the Multi Tip cutting system on Predator 50 machine for about 9 months. I have had no trouble with the system at all. Their promise is for fast change teeth and that's exacltly what it delivers! I can change teeth and swap them around the wheel very quickly - compared to the bad system on my previous machine (Carlton).

Somebody above commented on the shape of the Multi tip wheel. Clearly they dont understand the cleverness of this design. The shape makes the sideways cutting possible and is an obvious design - once you see it!

I have recently agreed to test out multi-tips newer system and it is even better.

Hope that helps - please contact me if you want more info.

John.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Feb 25, 2005)

ohh bad buy john the PREDATOR  [if there made like his tracked chipper's no one is ever built the same]..........if the design is that clever how come's a big stump cutter manufacture doesn't use a similar or even the same design??..i think that when you have been stump cutting as long as i have you will realize it's best to stay with the recognized design's


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Feb 25, 2005)

so John i take it your totaly un-biased or are you www.multi-tip.com/feedback.htm


----------



## Dadatwins (Feb 26, 2005)

One thing that is usually never addressed in any discusion about new teeth and cutters is the weight difference and how it affects the rest of the drive train system on a grinder. I switched to green teeth on my 1625a for a while and have gone back to rayco teeth after a few problems with the clutch and bearings. Talked to the dealers and manufacturers of the machines and the point was made that the additional weight and drag on the system could cause problems. I questioned greenteeth about this and they 'had no data related to drive train problems' . Wonder if any other manufacter has any data on it?


----------



## John D Halliday (Feb 26, 2005)

Rollacoster

You seem to criticise me for my choice of machines and saying I'm happy with it. In that sense I am bias I suppose, but why do I deserve your venom?

So who other that "Rollacoster" are you? It would help us all if you declared your interest and explained why you object some much.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Feb 26, 2005)

TreeCo said:


> Comment: “This new concept has really changed my job and freed up time for my personal life” (one of Johns' comments at the multitooth web site)
> 
> This was written by an advertising person IMO. I don't trust this group.
> 
> Dan




And you are wise not to ,1 minute there selling TIMBERWOLF chipper's next there not and there selling another, JENSON chippers !..and at the same time there telling all potential client's that the chipper they where selling a few month's ago is now a pile of junk..funny it was the rolls royce chipper a few months ago

JOHN ,PATRICK'S a nice guy but he's only deep down realy concerned about money and not quality or customer's


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Feb 26, 2005)

John D Halliday said:


> Rollacoster
> 
> You seem to criticise me for my choice of machines and saying I'm happy with it. In that sense I am bias I suppose, but why do I deserve your venom?
> 
> So who other that "Rollacoster" are you? It would help us all if you declared your interest and explained why you object some much.



Let's just say i don't like to see hard working guy's ripped off !!!!


----------



## Sbusta (Dec 8, 2005)

I got a multi tip wheel today MK3 I believe I am running it on a Kan-Du. It wasn't a big day but I was extremely impressed with the smoothness with both the straight out running almost no vibration and ease of cutting. I will let you know my thoughts after a month or so of use. My other new machine 8018 Carlton will be running green-teeth.


----------



## stumpy66 (Dec 9, 2005)

i was to become a distributer in the south west uk....the product is not a bad one...i use the mark 1 version....itmade a big difference to my little dosko...the new version looks even better....in uk for 10 years...No...3-4 perhaps...would i deal with the company owners or investors again...no.....i have a (for me a large) stock of teeth that i am lumbered with since they welshed on a deal.... when challenged with why they have not followed up on their promises...all they were concerned with was if i was using the teeth myself....pissed me right off......i could use the teeth 24hrs and day and i would still have enough to see me through a year......(dosko only uses 4 at a time..) and now the design has changed so i cannot even sell them as was the original plan.....But Rolla....you really are negative...chill man!!


----------



## stumpy66 (Dec 9, 2005)

Oh and Rolla, keep wearing that mask when grinding your teeth..the dust can cause nasty chest problems..


----------



## Cut 2 Please (Dec 9, 2005)

I just bought a new Morbark D52SP. All the new Morbark grinders come with these wheels. I am having a problem with my poly chain belt breaking (2 in 13 hours). I don't know if it is a problem with the machine itself or if the wheel is to aggressive for the belt. The factory says that the belt has to be tightened using a sonic tensioning meter to get the proper tension so the belt does not break. Still waiting on my dealer to get one. Other than the belt the machine and wheel to a very good job. I hope they get it fixed soon.


----------



## stumpy66 (Dec 9, 2005)

The multi-tip cutters do cut aggressively....you need to adapt to it, keep the drive belt a bit loose and heed the sqeall...


----------

